# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Los últimos de la fila

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ciclo de conversatorios forestales.  _En el Perú sólo cerca de 662 mil hectáreas de bosques cuentan con certificación forestal de las más de 20 millones de hectáreas que existen._    *Por:* Patricia Reyes  *Agraria.pe.-* "El manejo sostenible de los recursos forestales es la única alternativa para que exista un futuro con bosques y un país con futuro", afirmó el Ing. Ignacio Lombardi, Presidente de la Cámara Nacional Forestal (CNF) en el conversatorio sobre el "Impacto Económico, Social y Ecológico del Manejo Forestal para el Desarrollo Sostenible de la Población Amazónica del Perú". 
Necesitamos ser una institución autónoma, estamos en el último escalón, afirma el Presidente de la CNF. 
En ese sentido, el Ing. Javier Arce Baca, docente de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, consideró que el manejo sostenible de los bosques es un camino piramidal, el cual se inicia sentando las bases en un cuadro político y social preparado, con instituciones capacitadas, seguido de la correspondiente información y las certificaciones forestales voluntarias. 
"En la actualidad, cerca de 500 millones de hombres y mujeres en el mundo, dependen directamente de los recursos forestales para su sobrevivencia. Además, es importante señalar que la producción forestal anual, alcanza los 400 mil millones de dólares que corresponden al 2% del producto bruto mundial", señaló. 
Arce Baca, resaltó que nuestra amazonía, en sus condiciones naturales, cuenta con un alto potencial productivo para el aprovechamiento sostenible de los bosques, a través del manejo forestal, expresado en sus grandes extensiones boscosas, su capacidad productiva, los productos maderables y las correspondientes medidas silviculturales. "Sin embargo, es importante señalar que en nuestro país, sólo 661, 676 Has de bosques cuentan con certificación forestal, de las 20 millones existentes", afirmó. 
Por otro lado, Lis Cántaro Cóndor, responsable de la Cámara Nacional Forestal - Madre de Dios, manifestó que es necesario gerenciar el bosque para la obtención de beneficios económicos y sociales en forma permanente, de modo tal, que se asegure la sostenibilidad de las especies y de los ecosistemas. Madre de Dios, es el departamento donde se otorgaron las primeras concesiones forestales en nuestro país (2002 y 2003), desde cinco mil hasta 50 mil Has, por un período de 40 años. 
"El desarrollo forestal sostenible también requiere la contribución del Gobierno para dinamizar otros mercados de servicios necesarios para nuestro sector, como el uso de nuevas tecnologías, habilitación de vías, capacitación en técnicas especializadas, entre otros", destacó Cántaro Cóndor.  *La exitosa experiencia Shipibo - Konibo en el manejo de bosques comunales* 
"No es cierto que las comunidades indígenas no estén de acuerdo con el desarrollo. Lo que nosotros exigimos es respeto. Nuestro hogar es el bosque y no queremos que entren sin consultarnos. Nosotros sabemos sobre el manejo de los bosques, qué planta es medicinal y qué árbol no puede ser extraído", aseguró Juan Chávez, representante de AIDESEP, del departamento de Ucayali.  
Y precisamente la Comunidad Nativa Callería, perteneciente al grupo étnico Shipibo Konibo, es parte de la estrategia para evitar la deforestación y la degradación de los bosques con la asesoría técnica de la Asociación para la Investigación y Desarrollo Integral (AIDER), cuyo Plan de Manejo rige desde el 2003 hasta el 2023, para el aprovechamiento de los múltiples recursos maderables y no maderables del área de manejo en forma eficiente. 
Respecto a las estrategias de protección de los bosques en el manejo forestal comunitario, el Director Ejecutivo de AIDER, Jorge Nalvarte, opinó que es de vital importancia el enfoque ecosistémico, así como, la interculturalidad y las certificaciones forestales. 
Al respecto, el Ing. Nalvarte, indicó que anteriormente, el costo de un árbol en pie de quinilla ascendía a S/. 40. Hoy, gracias a la comercialización certificada, la quinilla cuesta S/. 1500 por pie tablar, teniendo en cuenta que cada pie tablar está valorizado en S/. 3.90 soles, el ingreso total por cada árbol en pie es de S/. 5 850. 
Finalmente, según el cuadro de ingresos presentados por AIDER, una familia de la comunidad indígena, que antes registraba un ingreso de S/. 600 anuales provenientes de las prácticas extractivas maderables, hoy recibe cerca de S/. 3128 por realizar prácticas de manejo sostenibles. Mejorar la calidad de vida, sin devastar los bosques puntualizó Jorge Nalvarte.  *DATOS:*  Cerca de 300 mil habitantes del país son indígenas amazónicos distribuidos en aproximadamente 1300 comunidades nativas y que habitan 12 millones de hectáreas de territorios boscosos.  Toda esta variedad de recursos naturales distribuidos en las tres regiones del país, lo han llevado a pertenecer al grupo de los 15 países megadiversos del planeta.  El conversatorio sobre el "Impacto Económico, Social y Ecológico del Manejo Forestal para el Desarrollo Sostenible de la Población Amazónica del Perú", se realizó en el Congreso de la República como parte del ciclo de conversatorios forestales organizados por la Cámara Nacional Forestal (CNF), la Asociación para la Investigación y el Desarrollo Integral (AIDER), La Facultad de Ciencias Forestales de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) y otras instituciones de la actividad forestal del país.  Temas similares: Artículo: En últimos tres años las exportaciones de uva crecieron a ritmo promedio de 47 % Artículo: IV Cenagro será el primer censo con los últimos adelantos tecnológicos Artículo: El 45.3% de tierras vendidas durante los últimos 15 años corresponden al Estado Artículo: Minag: Area de principales cultivos se incrementó en 10.1% en últimos 5 años Artículo: Las exportaciones de quínua orgánica crecen más del 800% en los últimos 5 años

----------

